

Cockroaches mysteriously disappearing from Russia & neighboring states - alanh
http://english.pravda.ru/science/earth/21-04-2008/104964-cockroaches_red_book-0/

======
grebenkov
We have used every kind of poison known to humanity to make cockroaches die.
Now, they are dead. So, we blame it on the cell phones.

Logic, we love you.

------
shin_lao
>1\. Food contains too many genetically modified elements. >When these
elements got into the cockroaches with food >wastes, insects died off.

They can adapt so quickly to poisons that it seems unlikely.

>2\. Modern plastic constructional materials and fabrics are >unfavorable for
living creatures.

So why do we still have them in Europe?

>3\. High frequency mobile communication is to be blamed for >cockroaches’
disappearance.

All studies about high frequency showed no effect on humans, but I'll admit
you can't conclude anything about cockroaches.

But why do we still have them in Europe?

>4\. The ozone layer disturbance changed their biorhythm.

What?

What about a natural predator?

------
teilo
It's Pravda. They aren't exactly worried about sourcing or accuracy. They're
hardly better than a tabloid.

------
georgemcbay
So long, and thanks for all the poop.

------
slig
> High frequency mobile communication is to be blamed for cockroaches’
> disappearance

Is there any study backing this?

~~~
teilo
It's Pravda. They are barely a step above Weekly World News.

------
xentronium
Last time I was in a student dorm in Saint Petersburg (3 years ago),
cockroaches were in great abundance. However, in any remotely hygienic
environment I haven't seen them ever in my life.

I suspect, this is mostly due to usage of powerful chemicals.

~~~
xentronium
Now that I've googled a bit more, I've found some hilarious versions:

    
    
        * Cockroaches are preparing for war, and they need soldiers
        * Cockroaches are actually scouts for some alien civilization, and they already know enough

------
jhuckestein
I'll make sure to carry a towel from now on, drink beer and eat peanuts.

------
10098
wait, didn't we actually want to get rid of them?

------
dmishe
There are cockroaches in Ukraine.

